# Turtle Syndrome?



## Revivalll (Mar 27, 2008)

I am getting back into MTB and have a Gary Fisher Tassajara 08. I love the bike and I believe its right up my alley as far as not to much or to little for my current skill level. The question I have, and I dont mean to be graphic but after a couple of miles of riding I feel like I have a lack blood flow to the...uh....other passenger on my bike and I shrivel up like a turtle, is that normal for riding. I used to ride years ago and I dont remember it being this bad, its almost painfull. I am about thirty pounds over weight ....230lbs, 6'1" and not all muscle. I have read from other posts that the seat on the Tass is very uncomfortable and I definately agree but is that my problem, or do I just need to adjust to riding again, or is the seat angle off, or am I just out of shape. Again Im not trying to be graphic or funny but sheeesh, I cant ride standing up all the time! Oh by the way, I cant say enough about this sport, my sedantary lifestyle is gone and I feel like a new man. I am actually thinking about getting a road bike to, I hope I dont get banned from these forums for saying that.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely not good, or normal! If the saddle is pointed nose up, level it or point it slightly down. Or a new saddle with a "channel" may be in order. Get this fixed; not only is it uncomfortable, but iirc studies have shown there to be long term effects.


----------



## Revivalll (Mar 27, 2008)

What do you mean by channel?


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

A depression running down the center of the seat to alleviate pressure "there". For example: http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15297-270_WTBVR6-3-Parts-67-Saddles/WTB-Rocket-V-Race-Saddle.htm


----------



## kramnnim (Sep 2, 2007)

Edit: ignore, see above post.


----------



## WrenchDevil6 (Apr 3, 2008)

What you're experiencing is normal. When the blood flow is increased to the larger muscles, namely your thighs, your penis will shrivel up. This also happens when adrenalin is high in the body. As it pertains to the adrenalin, it's a fight/flight response to protect the male reproductive organs. When you are exercising you are almost doubling this effect as you exercise and demand more blood be delivered to your working muscle groups while at the same time endorphins and adrenalin (in small amounts) are cascading onto your nerve receptors.

HTH

Edited to add: taking a calcium and zinc supplement will slightly offset this phenomenon as they will both buffer the effects of the endorphins/adrenalin. It's also a good idea to take these supplements anyway as they contribute to prostate health.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

This post rules!!!!!!!

Good info Wrench Devil. I thought it was just me......LOL


----------



## Revivalll (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the information. I took a look at my saddle and it was at a slight upward angle and I adjusted it. I will see if that helps with the comfort, if not Ill try a new saddle. I will also start taking some supplements with my vitamins, I dont want to have to ride in Attends when im 60.


----------



## Giant607 (Feb 23, 2008)

savagemann said:


> This post rules!!!!!!!
> 
> Good info Wrench Devil. I thought it was just me......LOL


As a noob it had me wondering too!! Cancel that doc's appt  Thanks


----------



## Blaineikans (Apr 7, 2008)

Huh, always wondered why that would happen during anything physical. Just figured it didn't wanna get smashed while working out or running, can't say I blamed 'em.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it really normal, or could it be too much pressure on the perineum? Just looked this up:
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=84072

I don't think "its almost painfull" is normal.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well...shrivel can be normal, painful isn't. There are lots of folks who have "the other passenger" duck and cover as their body needs the additional blood get oxygen where it needs to go.

I've had the same saddle that the Tass comes with (I ride a Cake) and it is not the most comfortable. As you're about my size (I'm 6' 235lb and build like a wall) you likely will need a saddle of a better fit for you. As a suggestion, the WTB Pure V and Rocket V are wider saddles and have the channel that will help relieve the pressure on the perenium...both are common choices for bigger riders.


----------



## Revivalll (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I did fail to mention in my original post that numbness and tingling was also part of my issue/problem. The tips on how to decrease perineal damage are very informative. I think with moderation in all the areas and knowing that the "shrinkage" part is natural but the tingling/numbness is not I really have a base to dealing with my problems. Thanks again to all, I really appreciate the willingness of the people on this forum and the MTB communitty to making a noob feel welcome, there are few sports that welcome newcomers. I am going to list the website suggestions below, in case others are interested.

1. Stand up frequently on the pedals to take pressure off the perineum.

2. Change your position on the saddle while biking. Shift forward and backward when you ride to eliminate pressure on just one part of the perineum.

3. Experiment with adjusting the angle of your saddle so that it tilts slightly downward.

4. Wear bike shorts. They have chamois padding in the perineal area that will help relieve pressure.

5. Adjust the height of your handlebars slightly until you find a comfortable position. Handlebars below the saddle may work well for road or racing bikes, but perhaps not as well for touring or hybrids.

6. Make sure that your seat post is adjusted to the proper height. Your knee should be just slightly bent at the bottom of the pedal cycle.

7. Limit the number of miles that you pedal. This may not be desirable for all riders, but number of miles per week can be a factor.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Dude, I rode so much last year that I had an "inny"...........LOL j/k
Seriously though, this post is rad because most people would be hesitant to ask such a question, and this is a serious topic. I always just chalked it up to being scarred durring the DH sections....and the adlenaline pumping.
Not only does this post rule, it has some serious helpful medical information. 
Rock On Guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife teases me about this everytime we get changed after a ride.


----------



## jsarose (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree! Good thread since most guys are embarassed to talk about it because they probably think it's because their little guy is just too little and gets sucked into the flab when they lean over!

Seriously though, I have the same 08 Tass and the only ride I took on it with the stock seat was a test ride at the LBS. I'm a big fan of the specialized BG seats. They come in different widths so you can get a seat the fits your "sit bones" perfectly. Once you go through the initial "soreness" they're super comfy. In fact I have the same seat (Alias) on both my MTB and my roadie specifically so my butt doesn't know the difference between bikes and there's no adjustment period when I switch bikes.

If you go to your local specialized LBS they have a gel pad you sit on which leaves an impring of your sit bones then they actually measure the distance between them so they fit you with the perfect seat. Highly recommended!

-Josh


----------



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

love channel FTW!


----------



## omegamandb (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah rivivalll - right there with ya. The shrinkage was not alarming to me (seems it's always the case doing something physical outdoors), but the _complete_ numbness after a 3 mile climb on a local trail was. Good to know it's not just me. I'll be standing and getting off the bike more on climbs now.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FWIW, I just got a Specialized Rival saddle last year and it is without a doubt the most comfy bike saddle I've used. I think specialized is on to something by offering saddles in different widths.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Those bontrager saddles are craptastic IMO. A cheap WTB will help with the numbness.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

As it's already been stated, this thread is freakin' awesome! I get the shrinkage too...I always chalked it up to the "close quarters" in my cycling shorts. Good to know the real reason, really good to know it's normal and okay!

Great thread, *this should be made a sticky!*


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Good info.


agreed.

it really should be made a sticky. is there a way to tell the admins?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Linga115 said:


> agreed.
> 
> it really should be made a sticky. is there a way to tell the admins?


PM them and ask...include a link to the thread so it makes it easier and faster for them to chekc it out. Being a mod and/or admin is more work than it looks like. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

Funny, was just thinking of posting a similar question last week. But I didn't have the "balls" to post the question


----------



## garyr2548 (Oct 6, 2007)

Look into the Selle SMP saddles. They are one of the most researched and designed saddles to combat this problem. I know the price is intimidating, however, how much is too much for that area?????


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> FWIW, I just got a Specialized Rival saddle last year and it is without a doubt the most comfy bike saddle I've used. I think specialized is on to something by offering saddles in different widths.


i own many of these. there grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## wizard22 (Dec 2, 2007)

Koobi makes some very comfortable saddles (for me anyway). They have a cut-out down the center and work well at relieving pressure in all the important places. Nice and light too.

http://www.koobi.com/


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

If it weren't for the weight and cost, a Brooks Imperium would be a wonderful idea once they get them out of prototype and into regular production. Brooks is a renowned maker of real leather saddles...they are heavy and require care like a horse saddle, but once broken in, they are said to be the best thing out there. The Imperium is their newest model that sports a cut-out so it is friendly to "those" regions.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

My first bike, an '04 Tass, had a HARD saddle, but I didn't realize it until I replaced it and...heaven! I too like the WTB Rocket V saddle. Also, the more you ride, the stronger your legs will get, which will take pressure off the saddle. Also, be sure you've got proper shorts with a chamois, if not already.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

jsarose said:


> I agree! Good thread since most guys are embarassed to talk about it because they probably think it's because their little guy is just too little and gets sucked into the flab when they lean over!
> 
> Seriously though, I have the same 08 Tass and the only ride I took on it with the stock seat was a test ride at the LBS. I'm a big fan of the specialized BG seats. They come in different widths so you can get a seat the fits your "sit bones" perfectly. Once you go through the initial "soreness" they're super comfy. In fact I have the same seat (Alias) on both my MTB and my roadie specifically so my butt doesn't know the difference between bikes and there's no adjustment period when I switch bikes.
> 
> ...


Speaking of the Specialized BG saddles... I purchased this one a few weeks ago...http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=34357

Though it might not be an extreme high-end saddle, I have been extremely pleased with it. The base plate flexes slightly to give your sit bones a bit of shock absorbing relief. I haven't had any issues of discomfort at all since getting it.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

All joking aside, if you truly end up like a turtle in terms of "going into the shell" or get an "inny" then I'd recommend you seek medical evaluation to make sure you are o.k. While shrinking up is pretty much absolutely normal for exercise, "going away and hiding" is not something I've heard about for exercise. It could be a normal part of exercise for some people, I don't know, but it is also a sign of a potential serious medical issue (particularly an AAA--which can be deadly). If you've got other symptoms along with it, such as nauseau, abdominal pain, lightheadedness, or other stuff, definitely get checked out just to make sure you are o.k.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Revivalll said:


> Thanks for the link, I did fail to mention in my original post that numbness and tingling was also part of my issue/problem. The tips on how to decrease perineal damage are very informative. I think with moderation in all the areas and knowing that the "shrinkage" part is natural but the tingling/numbness is not I really have a base to dealing with my problems. Thanks again to all, I really appreciate the willingness of the people on this forum and the MTB communitty to making a noob feel welcome, there are few sports that welcome newcomers. I am going to list the website suggestions below, in case others are interested.
> 
> 1. Stand up frequently on the pedals to take pressure off the perineum.
> 
> ...


Good summary. In addition to bar height, seat height, & seat angle, you can also play with seat fore-aft position & stem length. Put all these parameters under one category called "bike-fit". The best thing to do is get a good professional fitting, & then tweak it for your own particular style, comfort, & uhm.... ....bodily involuntary responses.


----------

